
Bring Back Handwriting: It’s Good for Your Brain - pseudolus
https://elemental.medium.com/bring-back-handwriting-its-good-for-your-brain-fe22fe6c81d2
======
sadness2
Learning anything is good for your brain. Lots of other things involve
sequence and symbolism. Lots of other things involve fine motor skills. Why
not learn introduce something else, like knitting?

------
gdubs
I keep Leuchtturm notebooks for capturing ideas in depth, and a stack of index
cards for notes. Over time, as the notebooks fill up, they become really nice
objects to keep coming back to. (And they look nice on my shelf.) The index
cards are not precious, and I can scribble something down, tear it up, pin it
to a board, keep them in a box for later.

I definitely agree that there's something calm about writing with a real pen
or pencil on a piece of actual paper. It's tactile and satisfying. And the
'slowing down' has a very clear mental effect.

Side note: classic Montessori education starts kids with cursive, because the
flowing letters are easier to start with. I got back into cursive with keeping
a journal; with practice it starts to become a really nice mental/physical
fit.

------
toyg
Considering one of the reasons I got into computers was that it was easier to
write closer to the speed my brain thinks at.... nope.

In fact, I’m still waiting for that sweet neural interface that cyberpunk
authors promised us 30 years ago.

Handwriting is alright for studying (as you’re forcing the brain to re-
evaluate what you read, helping memorization), but for everything else it’s a
complete drag.

~~~
copperx
I've found that if you're drafting something important (i.e., not
transactional communication), the extra delay of handwriting enables you to
edit your thoughts more effectively, more than writing something fast and then
editing it on the computer. Whether this advantage justifies the extra time
taken to compose the text depends on the writer. Many proflific writers still
use pencil and paper to compose their manuscripts.

